
MakeAppIcon.com - App Icon Auto Generator  - usaphp
http://makeappicon.com
======
nodesocket
Would be awesome if it generated all the different HTML link tags as well. For
example:

    
    
        <link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico">
        <link rel="apple-touch-icon-precomposed" sizes="114x114" href="apple-touch-114.png">
        <link rel="apple-touch-icon-precomposed" sizes="72x72" href="apple-touch-72.png">
        <link rel="apple-touch-icon-precomposed" href="apple-touch-57.png">

------
speeder
This thing is awesome, I handed the link to my artist.

He now can preview the icon (very good when testing designs!) and see how the
re-scaled files will behave.

Current our process is re-scale the files, and edit the scaled ones as needed
to improve them in low-res.

------
RyanZAG
This confuses me a bit (Android version)

It generates your ldpi, mdpi, hdpi by rescaling your xhdpi image. However, if
you remove the ldpi, mdpi and hdpi images from the Android project, then
Android will automatically rescale your xhdpi image for those lower dpi
devices anyway.

So why bother at all in this case? Just put an xhdpi icon into the xhdpi
folder in Android, and let Android handle the resizing anyway - and save some
space on your download.

Am I missing anything?

~~~
myhf
Earlier versions of Android don't rescale xhdpi icons automatically. Sometimes
supporting old versions is a business requirement.

------
muzzamike
It's only iOS, but this free photoshop template is a much better solution if
you plan on spending more than 5 minutes creating your icon:
<http://appicontemplate.com>

Includes actions to export in the correct formatting too

------
pablisco
Very basic and, on Android, not all the resolutions are provided. For android
this one is miles away from the one provided here

(well maybe it doesn't have the fancy animation):

[http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-
studio/dist/...](http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-
studio/dist/icons-launcher.html)

An addition, this one is to actually be able to draw something :)

------
kybernetyk
Hmm, resizing? Isn't that rather low quality?

From my icon designer I know he creates a new file for each resolution as
simply scaling down would add too much visual clutter.

------
TheShihan
I expected it to make at least some changes to the icon like makeing it 3D for
android or putting it in a box for iOS. My expectations were wrong :-)

------
fyolnish
now that's misleading.. it generates icon files from a design.

Yay.

~~~
damian2000
Even so, it works nicely in the browser, without having to install any
software.

~~~
fyolnish
If you've designed an icon, you most likely have software capable of this
installed already.

~~~
bazzargh
I can imagine using it for a prototype - the original image could be a
photograph of a real object or a sketch rather than something created on the
computer. The results won't be great but you'd get something working quickly.

